# Renew subclass 100



## sachita (Mar 12, 2017)

My Permanent Visa subclass 100 is about to expire in about a month, how do I proceed?
If someone could please advise cost associated and process involved with required document will be highly appreciated.
Also advice on processing time frame shall be wonderful.
Should I use migration agent or is it easy enough to do myself?
If an agent how much should I expect to pay for?
Detail information will be highly appreciated.
Thanking for help in anticipation.

Regards,
Sachita.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PR does not expire the travel rights do. You will need to apply for a resident return visa.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


----------



## sachita (Mar 12, 2017)

Mish said:


> PR does not expire the travel rights do. You will need to apply for a resident return visa.


Thank you very much for information, that helped a lot.
One more thing if my travel rights had expired some time ago say 1 year ago, can I still apply for Redident Return Visa and will there be any issue?

Regards,
Sachita.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

sachita said:


> Thank you very much for information, that helped a lot.
> One more thing if my travel rights had expired some time ago say 1 year ago, can I still apply for Redident Return Visa and will there be any issue?
> 
> Regards,
> Sachita.


No issue assuming you meet the criteria of the RRV. If you have a look at the link CCMS gave you it contains all the information about RRV's (155 & 157).


----------



## sachita (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,

Thank you very much for information.
You certainly have made my life more relaxed.

Regards,
Sachita.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Just out of curiosity: 
Provided you fulfill the requirements, is the process of getting the travel rights extended just a formality? Will they allow you to do it every 5 years for the rest of your life, or could there be a point where they refuse, because you keep doing it? I mean surely they won't force you to stay in Oz or lock you out just because you want to travel/visit your family abroad? (I know applying for Oz citizenship is a way out, but some countries don't allow dual citizenship and a person might not want to give up their birth nationality.)


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

JanneKL said:


> Just out of curiosity:
> Provided you fulfill the requirements, is the process of getting the travel rights extended just a formality? Will they allow you to do it every 5 years for the rest of your life, or could there be a point where they refuse, because you keep doing it? I mean surely they won't force you to stay in Oz or lock you out just because you want to travel/visit your family abroad? (I know applying for Oz citizenship is a way out, but some countries don't allow dual citizenship and a person might not want to give up their birth nationality.)


Yes,as long as you meet the residence requirements etc., it is just a formality. It is usually granted very quickly. It is there exactly for the reasons you mention, so unless they change the rules one day, you can keep renewing every 5 years for the rest of your life.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks, NIck!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

JanneKL said:


> Thanks, NIck!


You know that there are exemptions for German nationals re. dual nationality? Apparently it's not all that hard.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

CCMS said:


> You know that there are exemptions for German nationals re. dual nationality? Apparently it's not all that hard.


Yes, I'm aware of that. I haven't seriously looked into it yet, as I only just got my sc100 last month. I have a couple of years before I even qualify for citizenship, but I was hoping that getting the exemption was more of a formality than a major hurdle. Maybe we'll have a different gov by then anyway. If the social democrats win the election this year, the rules might change, as they (and some of their potential coalition partners) are pro-dual citizenship. We'll see how the election goes, how urgent that issue is for them and how many years it'll take them to pass new laws...


----------

